# Taking goats for walks and rides in the car.



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok, so maybe this is an odd question, but I must ask.

Could a goat be much like a puppy and enjoy going for walks on a leash as well as going for rides in the car, lol.

Why do I ask? Well, I know goats can learn to walk on a leash, so, because I do not have a pasture and the goats area has no vegetation growing for them to browse, I thought perhaps I could take them for a walk around and let the browse plants, trees, etc on a trail down the road.

Rides in the car? it would be easier to drive over to the trail then let them walk, lol.. 

Speaking of riding in the car, I heard of shipping fever and stress from transportation, etc, so does this mean taking goats for short rides is bad? When I say for a ride, I mean sitting on my lap or on the front seat/back seat, not caged or in a crate.

Sorry if my question is odd, lol


OH.. on a hot day, would my goat like to go for a ride to the lake with the family, haha... of course I know they HATE water, but lots of lush green plants at lakes around here for them to munch on.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

The stress associated with travel is more for long rides and flight. What you're talking about will be just fine - especially once they get the hang of it. My kids and boyfriend and I got for a 3 mile hike everyday and we take our dog and 1 or 2 goats, alternating between the lot of them. They LOVE it. Spaz jumps, munching on new goodies, and showing off the EVERY car that stops - which is EVERY car that passes! 

This sounds like a great idea to spend more time with your goat and get them out to try new things. Of course be aware of poisonous plants in your area, introduce them to the variety slowly, and have fun! And yes, I think the lake is a good idea. Even if they don't do in, they'll enjoy the browse.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

We take our Alpine wether to nearby towns and villages. He is trained to pull a cart so we dress like Gypsies and drive him around...pretty cheap entertainment. 

I wouldn't say that he LIKES riding in the truck but he does enjoy exploring new areas when we get to them. He would probably like it more if he could ride in the cab with us...but at over 200lbs, that is just not going to happen...LOL! 

We take all of our goats on walks around our property and down the road a ways.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

In the fall my girls go to the bus stop with me almost everyday to get my daughter - the first time I took them the school bus nearly tipped over with all the kids looking at them. LOL.

They both walk on leashes quite well after they get over the inital excitement of being out and about.

My daughter can only walk my little one as the big one wil drag her!!!!


----------



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

Well then, I suppose I'm gonna go take my Nubian out for a walk today.  He's already lead/leash trained so he should be easy. It's only his second day here with us, so it should cheer him up.. I think he misses his mommy .. both dam and previous owner.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

They have a blast! If Ben is outside, I can open the truck or van and he jumps in. Of course right now he's only 3 months old. :laugh: All of mine have rode in the front with us. Mischief, Moose and Ben went to work with us everyday till they were weaned.

Romeo is too big now. :sigh: So he had to ride in back last time to the vet. He got neutered. On the way home, we had a police officer tail gate us. Made me mad. He was way too close. I told my son, (he was driving while I held Ash) if he hits us I'm going to sue. I'll say he hit us so hard it knocked my show goat's testicles off. My son cracked up. Good thing we had stopped at a light at the time. :slapfloor: 

Have fun. Just watch out for toxic plants in the area.

Gina


----------



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

Just got back from a walk up the road and back. I think they both enjoyed it, but now that I took them for a walk I noticed something about my Nubian's gate and I'm not sure if it's right or not.. Not sure, but looks to me like a little bit of a limp in his walk. I checked hooves and they look fine.. no rot, sores, wetness or cuts and they are all flat and recently trimmed.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

My goats love going for walks and don't mind riding in the car -- they prefer to be in my husband's Expedition (in crates) rather than in the back of my truck.

Gina, maybe the cop was taligating so he could see what was in the truck? Not often do folks drive around with goats int he back! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is Ok...as long as ...there is no stress.....make sure... they have their CD&T shots up to date....maybe give probiotic paste and nutra drench before you go.....if they aren't long trips.... it should be OK.....more power to ya.... :wink:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

We don't do luxurious rides in the car, but we take walks!
Here are a few pics of Bruisa on walks- she loves to go out with people on adventures
Yummy tree








Leaning over the cliff to get some primo browse (lake Coeur d'Alene in the background)









And this is of Binkie (my rescue unreg. doe)
We got her a pedicure and then I tried to get a semi-decent pic for the website (this is seriously as good as we could do! lol)









Goats like to get out and eat new and exciting things (which darn well grow IN their fence line, but those are boring!). I walk Bruisa daily and everyone else whenever they ask to be let out.


----------

